# DS #4687: RagnarÃk DS (USA)



## T-hug (Feb 17, 2010)

^^ndsrelease-5956^^


----------



## Prof. 9 (Feb 17, 2010)

It has Yu-Gi-Oh!'s boxart...


----------



## Ritsuki (Feb 17, 2010)

Yay !! Now I have something to do before AA:I european release


----------



## luke_c (Feb 17, 2010)

Have to wait til' next month to play all of these games...


----------



## EyeZ (Feb 17, 2010)

Another highly anticipated game...hope it's as good as everyone is making it out to be.


----------



## DJPlace (Feb 17, 2010)

about damn time now to the google to download!! also i played the jap very fun.


----------



## Empoleom (Feb 17, 2010)

one more game to play


----------



## lilboymonkey (Feb 17, 2010)

-googles- but no luck yet =\


----------



## Minox (Feb 17, 2010)

Ragnarok? The boxart obviously says Ragnarök :/


----------



## mad567 (Feb 17, 2010)

neither yugioh :/...........


----------



## Strider (Feb 17, 2010)

Nice to see it's out. Hope there's finally some more a-rpg multiplayer goodness on NDS.

Another evening, another search...


----------



## Demonbart (Feb 17, 2010)

*Hopes his rom site of choice has it*
EDIT: DANG, they don't have it yet, google didn't help it either.


----------



## corr0126 (Feb 17, 2010)

is this game any good? also what kind of rpg is this game?


----------



## Ritsuki (Feb 17, 2010)

omg I think I'll go cooking some food to calm down and wait for the dl.


----------



## Strider (Feb 17, 2010)

corr0126 said:
			
		

> is this game any good? also what kind of rpg is this game?



http://genericinput.wordpress.com/2010/02/...do-ds/#more-368


----------



## Deadmon (Feb 17, 2010)

I might play it for nostaglia sake...
From what I understand, it isn't true wi-fi co-op correct?


----------



## Youkai (Feb 17, 2010)

WTF 3 great games at once .... darn i sometimes wait month and now i have soooooo much games that i have no clue at all what i should play first -.-V


----------



## Ritsuki (Feb 17, 2010)

Deadmon said:
			
		

> I might play it for nostaglia sake...
> From what I understand, it isn't true wi-fi co-op correct?



After some mission, you'll unlock the Tower of Mirrage. It's a 50 floors tower with randomly generated maps and it's playable online (don't remenber if it's wifi or local, with or without friend code)


----------



## DarkWay (Feb 17, 2010)

I barely have enough time to play ace as it is now I have this gem aswell!!

whats next HG and SS released early? *sigh*


----------



## basher11 (Feb 17, 2010)

good stuff this week. good thing i have no school.


----------



## megawalk (Feb 17, 2010)

good thing i have no school "Either"


----------



## Sanderino (Feb 17, 2010)

Yeey it came out! Downloading it right away! =D



			
				megawalk said:
			
		

> good thing i have no school "Either"



Lucky guy, well, I'm the lucky guy next week.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Feb 17, 2010)

well guess i am gonna get this for later play too
remember its not only online, there's also offline


----------



## ibis_87 (Feb 17, 2010)

Never was a huge fan of the original Rafnarok, but I love good console action RPGs (my trusty Objection! goes to the archaic turn-based system once again ), so count me in


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Feb 17, 2010)

download in progress 30%


----------



## TwinBlades (Feb 17, 2010)

Hey guys, I've set up a site (permission by Chanser) for us to play for wifi. We have a chatbox set up and if you guys want to play with us your free to vist!

The site is mvps.tk

EDIT: DONT ASK US FOR ROMS!!! You have to find it yourself! It's for gaming wifi not asking for it.


----------



## slimemachine (Feb 17, 2010)

ok


----------



## Danny600kill (Feb 17, 2010)

Found it and downloading it now


I'm an Emu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




^^Post above mine: i dont think thats allowed  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'd edit you're post , quickly


----------



## nitrostemp (Feb 17, 2010)

the game was zipped so well only 30 megs


----------



## haflore (Feb 17, 2010)

^Agreed.

I found it in a similar fashion though, most people should figure it on their own.


----------



## poipo32 (Feb 17, 2010)

Indeed, I have seen many messages such as this one get deleted, but google rom name plus rom number usually gets you the result on the first page, and you have really low google-fu you'll just need some patience-fu.


----------



## megawalk (Feb 17, 2010)

poipo32 said:
			
		

> Indeed, I have seen many messages such as this one get deleted, but google rom name plus rom number usually gets you the result on the first page, and you have really low google-fu you'll just need some *patience-fu.*




Goldion, *Hammeeeeeeerrrrr!!!!!*





i tried 7 ways and thanks to a notification i just got a *JACKPOT ?!*
be happy that my sprite isn't genesic.
i woulda sooo post a video of my voice yelling Goldion Crusher with a surround sound system on volume *MAX*


----------



## Mr.Mysterio (Feb 17, 2010)

Heh!
I found this rom pretty easily but cant find Yu-Gi-Oh! anywhere!


----------



## haflore (Feb 17, 2010)

Ok, it's on my usual site now. About to test it on Cyclo.


----------



## Strider (Feb 17, 2010)

Oh dear, I've tried it and the game is quite ... something ... but not in a good way

Also, I thought it has local multiplayer, but apparently not even that?


----------



## Kuschel-Drow (Feb 17, 2010)

FINALLY! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 *goes to grab it*


----------



## EyeZ (Feb 17, 2010)

Strider said:
			
		

> Oh dear, I've tried it and the game is quite ... something ... but not in a good way



Hmmm... i have watched a video/demo of this, and i'm thinking you have seen it first hand now


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 17, 2010)

Played only a little of the Japanese version (with the translation patch) and wasn't too fond of it. I may give it another go though, since there's like nothing else to play (Ace Attorney kinda bores me).


----------



## tanooki (Feb 17, 2010)

if anyone knows about the multiplayer a clarification would be nice
like if it's over local ad-hoc or wifi like phantasy zero where you can play with anyone with internet


----------



## GeekyGuy (Feb 17, 2010)

Yummy...I hope. Curious about it since all the hoo-ha when the Japanese version hit, but not sure what to expect exactly.


----------



## Djay187 (Feb 17, 2010)

So glad it's been dumped, can't really say I like Ace Attorney but this is my kinda game.


----------



## NaYa (Feb 17, 2010)

Whoa, this game sure is a trip down the memory lane!!
I believe those who have played Ragnarok Online before would find this much more fun than those who haven't.

Edit: Found the Mirage Tower where you can play with other people via Wi-Fi.


----------



## Anhmeister (Feb 17, 2010)

Multiplayer is only accessible once you reach a certain part in the game. Quest 25, if I remember correctly. It is shortly after getting to Morroc and it is called the Endless tower. It is 50 floors you can tackle with up to two other people. It also runs through WFC so yes, it is actual online play.


----------



## m_alencar (Feb 17, 2010)

It's a shame the save from the patched japanese version won't work in this version... Unless someone out there finds a way... And posts it here, for me to see it.


----------



## reilina (Feb 17, 2010)

since many people are asking What the hell is this game and whats inside the game.
if u play the PC version then u know what this game is but for those people who dont its like soma bringer, thats the closest thing i can think of.

for the information about classes:
only 17 classes are available for DS.

novice
swordsman
mage
acolyte
thief
merchant
archer
taekwondo

knight
wizard
priest
assasin
blacksmith
hunter
taekwondo master (but i think its called star gladiator)

dark knight (only available after u finish the story)
shaman (only available after u finish the story)

PS - there are some skills only available in the DS version of the game. mechanics of the DS version is different (e.a. char can change job on jlv 30 unlike the the pc ver jlv40).
it has offline (story + Mirage tower) and online (mirage tower only) gameplay. mirage tower available after the quest 25

maximum of only 3 people online.

u cannot customize ur char. u can only do this when u go online (mirage tower).

hope this helps


----------



## monaug5 (Feb 17, 2010)

I will make sure I cop this for sure.


----------



## ZeroEXE93 (Feb 17, 2010)

reilina said:
			
		

> since many people are asking What the hell is this game and whats inside the game.
> if u play the PC version then u know what this game is but for those people who dont its like soma bringer, thats the closest thing i can think of.


I played the Japanese version, and it played more like Summon Night: Twin Age iirc. It's decent, but like Summon Night, it uses all touch-screen controls. I prefer ARPGs that use actual buttons. =/


----------



## Exbaddude (Feb 17, 2010)

No AP Ritee?


----------



## JabbaFlap (Feb 18, 2010)

IS this like Ragnarok on the PC?
That was a good quite dark game, dwarf city was acefrom what I remember, big axes niace!


----------



## outgum (Feb 18, 2010)

hmmm.... i dont know, i played the Jap one and got very bored....
I think ill give this a pass till a later date!

ACE ATTORNEY!


----------



## YayMii (Feb 18, 2010)

HEY GUYS THE *insert ROM site name here* HAS THIS! LULZ


----------



## MadClaw (Feb 18, 2010)

downloading this now,


----------



## Akothegreat (Feb 18, 2010)

Alright! Now I can understand more of the story
I played the jap version talking to everybody and everyone until I just go through the story... It was just so long 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But poring is the ONLY monster I found not "aggressive" here


----------



## I am r4ymond (Feb 18, 2010)

It's finally out! I'm going to download it right away and see if it's any good. Thanks to the dumpers!


----------



## FoolishDreamer (Feb 18, 2010)

I don't get it, what's the purpose of the merchant class in an offline game?


----------



## Ritsuki (Feb 18, 2010)

FoolishDreamer said:
			
		

> I don't get it, what's the purpose of the merchant class in an offline game?



Good question... Maybe you can exchange items in online mode ? Or only for the loots and for the Blacksmith skills...


----------



## Anhmeister (Feb 18, 2010)

FoolishDreamer said:
			
		

> I don't get it, what's the purpose of the merchant class in an offline game?



The Merchant has the highest damage output of the entire first job classes. The Blacksmith has many self buffing skills and is a very high damager. This is the same for the PC version as well.

Off Topic: Anyone else annoyed by the fact that Familiars are now Bats? Drainliars are Vampire Bats, Green Plants are Green Grass, etc. I know it's nothing much, but it gives me the urge to hack the game and change it back.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Feb 18, 2010)

Mortals.

my Site has had it for the past 2 hours }= )

the story text is ungodly long.....must be the longest RPG game with text


----------



## WildWon (Feb 18, 2010)

reilina said:
			
		

> since many people are asking What the hell is this game and whats inside the game.
> if u play the PC version then u know what this game is but for those people who dont *its like soma bringer*, thats the closest thing i can think of.



That's actually what i came in here to ask. However, i know this is more touchscreen based, but is the multiplayer similar to SB too?

Basically it boils down to the fact that Wife® & I were playing through Soma Bringer and hella enjoyed it. And if this is similar enough, i'd love for us to get into this one (i played RO PC a little, and i enjoyed it, just hoping this converts well to DS)

Waddaya thinks?

Would this be a decent multiplayer replacement for Soma Bringer?


----------



## Zane (Feb 18, 2010)

If you liked RO for the Pc, then sure, it's practically the same, but with a smaller world, and no other players around. =P


----------



## DeMoN (Feb 18, 2010)

Don't try to think about Soma Bringer when playing this, it will just make you hate this game more.  
Me and my bro loved Soma Bringer a lot, and when we finished it, we tried different co-op Action RPGs for the DS including this (English patched version), and Final Fantasy: Echoes of Time.  We hated them so much, so we just stopped playing altogether because Soma Bringer set the standard too damn high.


----------



## Anhmeister (Feb 18, 2010)

This game is hardly like Soma Bringer. The Summon Night comparison is spot on though. If you enjoyed that game you will enjoy this.


----------



## Ritsuki (Feb 18, 2010)

Is it really possible to enjoy Summon Night :/ ? I loved the GBA ones (with the blacksmith thing) but the DS one just sucks. Maybe I'm enjoing Ragnarok because I'm feeling nostalgic about the PC version


----------



## saxamo (Feb 18, 2010)

This game looks more like Lostmagic than anything.


----------



## LD560 (Feb 18, 2010)

Been playing this and all I can say is very worth the wait


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Feb 18, 2010)

@WildWon: If you really want a new multiplayer ARPG, get Cross Treasures. It's a lot like Soma Bringer, but even better IMHO.

This game just doesn't have enough lasting appeal.

I'm glad they changed the name of this one though, J version was called Ragnarok Online DS IIRC, but just Ragnarok makes a lot more sense and sounds better 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I wonder what the German thingy (umlaut?)'s doing there though.


----------



## Ritsuki (Feb 18, 2010)

Hoverlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> I wonder what the German thingy (umlaut?)'s doing there though.



It's only the correct spelling of the word "Ragnarök". It means "final destiniy of the gods" (Wikipedia)


----------



## jerbz (Feb 18, 2010)

never played this.i was always kind of interested but never got to trying it.
so far this game is making me read alot of story without being able to skip.
its interesting but i dont really care..

i do like the customization aspect so far.


----------



## DJ91990 (Feb 18, 2010)

saxamo said:
			
		

> This game looks more like Lostmagic than anything.



Don't you EVER compare ANY GAME to THAT GAME!

FYI: Lost Magic SUX!

On Arithmetic-ish style of explimation:
LOST MAGIC < RAGNAROK ONLINE
(The Above Equation Expresses the LOST MAGIC is LESS THAN RAGNAROK ONLINE DS) 

Do I need to write that down and a complex Algebraic Formula for you?


----------



## Zane (Feb 18, 2010)

Nothing wrong with Lost Magic, first game i got for my DS, along with Megaman Battlenetwork 5, and Castlevania DS.


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Feb 18, 2010)

Zane said:
			
		

> Nothing wrong with Lost Magic, first game i got for my DS, along with Megaman Battlenetwork 5, and Castlevania DS.



I second this.  LostMagic was an awesome game.  I'll download this once I finish up all these other games...


----------



## Ritsuki (Feb 18, 2010)

Is the rebirth option available on this game (total reset in exchange of extra stat points) ?


----------



## Kuschel-Drow (Feb 18, 2010)

It's not that this game was anything like the PC version.
It just has a similar world, some of the dungeons may be known already if you played the PC version, and the character design is the same. You even get the same skills plus two new classes. 
But it's a lot of fun to play anyway if you liked the PC version, although a lot is missing. 

But for a DS version it has become pretty nice I guess.


----------



## blazephoenix (Feb 18, 2010)

=/ I cant use my last save version.... (japanese version) when i load it, BLACK SCREEN!
I need to do all again, and take my valkirie set and mejingards again =/


----------



## DBlaze (Feb 18, 2010)

DJ91990 said:
			
		

> saxamo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you implying that everyone should follow YOUR opinion that LOSTMAGIC sucks?
Because to me it was a pretty decent game. At least it required some skill to play it


----------



## Bowser-jr (Feb 18, 2010)

Question, if you don't mind me asking, but is Ragnarok gonna have the same online problems/issues likes Phantasy Star Zero had and were gonna have to watch for a patch to fix it?


----------



## rockstar99 (Feb 18, 2010)

Tried it and it dissapointed me. PS0 is better IMO.


----------



## Dangy (Feb 18, 2010)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> Tried it and it dissapointed me. PS0 is better IMO.



Agreed. After the 20 minutes of diolog in the beginning, I was disappointed by the gameplay.


----------



## Crass (Feb 18, 2010)

Wow this game is really awful. I dont know what you guys are smoking, anyone who says this is an excellent game with a straight face must be doing some serious weeaboo/jrpg faggoty mental gymnastics to justify it in their head.


----------



## PuyoDead (Feb 18, 2010)

DeMoN said:
			
		

> Don't try to think about Soma Bringer when playing this, it will just make you hate this game more.
> Me and my bro loved Soma Bringer a lot, and when we finished it, we tried different co-op Action RPGs for the DS including this (English patched version), and Final Fantasy: Echoes of Time.  We hated them so much, so we just stopped playing altogether because Soma Bringer set the standard too damn high.



I have to agree with this. I played the hell out of Ragnarok Online (PC, that is), and loved it. So naturally, I was looking forward to this. But the first thing I was greeted by was a crapton of dialog, and a tutorial telling me how to use the touchscreen to tap enemies. The UI is functional enough, but pretty sloppy for various things (selling items will get old *very* fast). Thankfully, everything else is pretty true to the original. Same EXCELLENT music, environments and the world are mostly the same, same artwork, etc. This is still fun, it just didn't transition over very well to this system. Soma Bringer really did just set the bar for something like this sky high.


----------



## Inunah (Feb 18, 2010)

I highly anticipated this game, but i'm still not sure about it. 


If it doesn't have all of these then i'm not getting it:
-Customizable appearance
-Ability to choose class
-Same classes and class appearances as the regular Ragnarok Online?
-Sort of optional storyline
-Free roaming the world of Ragnarok

Seriously. Anyone know if it has all of that? I'd rather not play unless it has that.


----------



## Sanderino (Feb 18, 2010)

You guys, can't anyone make a control patch for this game to play it with the buttons instead of the touch screen? In my opinion it ruins the gameplay and I bet more people think that.


----------



## Ravager90 (Feb 18, 2010)

Inunah said:
			
		

> If it doesn't have all of these then i'm not getting it:
> -Customizable appearance
> -Ability to choose class
> -Free roaming the world of Ragnarok



really interested in these points, some1 can comment on that ? Dont really wanna break my soma bringer trip for now, but this game might be good too


----------



## eros666 (Feb 18, 2010)

The only multiplayer aspect is a tower where you can play single player and multiplayer(wifi), it has about 50 stages where you have to do various things like kill a certain monster, find a warp point to the next stage while the monsters are invincible, etc. etc. There you can customize your character. 

You can also choose your class, and there's something called 'limit break' that's essentially like reborn from the private servers, but only the main character(Ales) can do it. There's 7 classes, Swordsman, Archer, Magician, Thief, Acolyte, Merchant and Taekwon, and they each have their 2-1 class. When you reach a certain job level(not too clear about this part yet) as a 2-1 class, you can limit break back to a novice and start again as a new class with the same stats, I assume.

Thirdly, you can go whereever you want, areas open depending on the story line, but you walk everywhere, and there's also Butterfly Wings and Fly Wings if walking gets too tedious.


----------



## VenomTSH (Feb 18, 2010)

Inunah said:
			
		

> I highly anticipated this game, but i'm still not sure about it.
> 
> 
> If it doesn't have all of these then i'm not getting it:
> ...



-Customizable appearance - Yes and no. Your single player appearance stays the same (aside from class outfits), but you can fully change appearance for the multiplayer Tower.
-Ability to choose class - Yes, but only first and 2-1 classes, no 2-2 and no transcendent (Taekwon's in, though). There are also two new classes, Shaman and Dark Knight.
-Same classes and class appearances as the regular Ragnarok Online? - Yes.
-Sort of optional storyline - This is mainly a single player game, so there is a big storyline. Nothing special, but still holds the game together with quests and sort of purpose.
-Free roaming the world of Ragnarok - Yes and no. You can move among the areas, but they are different from the MMO version, kinda smaller.

EDIT: Err, didn't know about that "Limit Break" thing, didn't get that far yet.


----------



## monkat (Feb 18, 2010)

Too. Many. Cutscenes. I have been "playing" for twenty minutes and just got to the first town! I even skipped through grinding in the cave! GRAH!


----------



## Anhmeister (Feb 18, 2010)

Sanderino said:
			
		

> You guys, can't anyone make a control patch for this game to play it with the buttons instead of the touch screen? In my opinion it ruins the gameplay and I bet more people think that.



How does it ruin the gameplay if Ragnarok was designed to be played with a mouse and keyboard? Anyways, if you haven't noticed you can control movement with the D-Pad if you so wish.


----------



## VenomTSH (Feb 18, 2010)

monkat said:
			
		

> Too. Many. Cutscenes. I have been "playing" for twenty minutes and just got to the first town! I even skipped through grinding in the cave! GRAH!



Yeah, the beginning's awfully slow... But it gets better later on.


----------



## RyuKisargi (Feb 18, 2010)

It's basically a single-player version of RO. My only gripe is that you gotta be the default red-haired guy, that and it's only 2-1 classes.


Oh well, gameplay pwns.


----------



## Inunah (Feb 18, 2010)

VenomTSH said:
			
		

> Inunah said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:\ 
I'd like it if I could at least choose my gender... And yay for classes! And.. Ummmmm..... Yeah, that's kind of the storyline I wanted...... 

HAH, I am SOOOO getting this.


----------



## miruki (Feb 18, 2010)

So you can't play a girl?


----------



## VenomTSH (Feb 18, 2010)

miruki said:
			
		

> So you can't play a girl?



I think you can in the multiplayer Tower thing. Single player pretty much locks you as a guy, for story purposes I guess...


----------



## Anhmeister (Feb 18, 2010)

Yes, you can play as a female in the Mirage Tower. All of the customization in the game goes into that. The story just has the default character.


----------



## Kuschel-Drow (Feb 19, 2010)

Thehehe I don't care about the default character, as it had always been the one I was using. (And I still do on the real RO 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) 

I didn't get too far yet, but I'm already stuck with the items you have to find for that thief to enter Mt. Mjolnir... He just left and told me to meet up once I found all the stuff he needed, but where on earth IS he now? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Just too sad that Geffen has the same music as Prontera has. The original music would have been a lot better. I truly love the whole RO soundtrack so far. 

But playing it on my DS makes me wanna play it on my comp at the same time... xD


----------



## deviver (Feb 19, 2010)

x33  at kuschel try looking where he told u to get items thats if ure talking about the items from the mandragora ;] and yeah.. hte music is kinda annoying htey randomply played like lutie music and i was like -.-


----------



## NaYa (Feb 19, 2010)

Ritsuki said:
			
		

> Is the rebirth option available on this game (total reset in exchange of extra stat points) ?


Yes, you can be reborn when your 2nd class jlvl is 30.
You can also change your class (but downgrade to 1st job) anytime you want.


----------



## deviver (Feb 19, 2010)

quick quesiton isnt htis release 4722 =\?


----------



## MegaAce™ (Feb 19, 2010)

deviver said:
			
		

> quick quesiton isnt htis release 4722 =\?



No, as you can see.
For some reason DS-Scenes and GBAtemps release numbers aren't the same


----------



## Kuschel-Drow (Feb 20, 2010)

I already got his items, I'm ooking for the guy himself... xD


----------



## Anhmeister (Feb 20, 2010)

Kuschel-Drow said:
			
		

> I already got his items, I'm ooking for the guy himself... xD



You don't need to find him. Just take the stuff back to the guy near the cave-in.


----------



## mrT3 (Feb 20, 2010)

i don't know if you guys already know this or not but you can perform limit break (rebirth) as many time as you want 
every time you rebirth with max base lvl you will get 20 more point at novice and +10 lv max at 2-1 job
i used cheat to see how many time i can rebirth and to get my 2-1 job level to 99 , so far i already rebirth 10 times so i think we can do it as many time as we want
and because you can rebirth as many time as you want ,so at one point you can have enough status point to maximum all your stats

btw, this basically for those who own a real game cart want to have max stats or don't want to cheat because yuo can cheat to have your stats max easier


----------



## Kuschel-Drow (Feb 20, 2010)

O_O Strangely, it doesn't work for me... I got the stuff he wanted, even checked it twice, it's definitely the stuff named in the quest but... it doesn't work... nothing happens at all. The guy just tells me over and over again that I have to go and get the stuff I already have in my inventory... *sighs*


----------



## Ritsuki (Feb 20, 2010)

Kuschel-Drow said:
			
		

> O_O Strangely, it doesn't work for me... I got the stuff he wanted, even checked it twice, it's definitely the stuff named in the quest but... it doesn't work... nothing happens at all. The guy just tells me over and over again that I have to go and get the stuff I already have in my inventory... *sighs*



Strange... Are you sure you have the right items ? I think it was one drop of Mandragora (don't remember the name, but a found one in a chest down the left part of Geffen Bridge), a poison spore and a wood chip


----------



## Kuschel-Drow (Feb 20, 2010)

It was some plant thingy, got it from the box too, a wood chip from a willow and that mushroom spore thingy you either get from the one and only spore running around the map or from those small mushrooms everywhere.

So I got all and everything and that damn guy still tells me to get it. -.-"
Well I could try to get that plant thingy directy from a mandragora, but I don't think that would help much, eh?


----------



## squall23 (Feb 22, 2010)

Wait, there're no Crusader and 3rd classes in this?!  That means I can't drop giant boots from the sky!


----------



## deviver (Feb 22, 2010)

Kuschel-Drow said:
			
		

> It was some plant thingy, got it from the box too, a wood chip from a willow and that mushroom spore thingy you either get from the one and only spore running around the map or from those small mushrooms everywhere.
> 
> So I got all and everything and that damn guy still tells me to get it. -.-"
> Well I could try to get that plant thingy directy from a mandragora, but I don't think that would help much, eh?



the way i did it was just get the shoot fromt he mandragora =\ i had hte mushroom spore form spores in west pront forest (u can get a shortcut from gef bridge to west pront ;]) 

stupid 4 leaf clovers are taking alooooooong time though


----------



## OuTee (Feb 22, 2010)

Hi,

I have a problem with the game since yesterday. Every time i try to open treasure chest i get game freeze. :/

I play it on my original R4 and i haven't got this problem earlier. :/

Anyone knows why it happens? I'm kinda clueless... ;/


----------

